# Patient dogs.



## IKE (Aug 3, 2017)

Waiting for a turn ..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 3, 2017)

I first saw that picture in a men's rest room above a urinal..&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 3, 2017)

Where's the "like" button?       O.K., found it:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 3, 2017)

MY dog would cut in at the head of the line.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2017)




----------

